
Exit Interview: Shopzilla - jbyers
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2796-exit-interview-farhad-mohit-of-shopzilla-
======
pchristensen
Interesting. Since it comes from 37s, there's the expected spin that selling
is bad because you lose control, but Mohit says that it would have imploded
from internal struggles if they hadn't sold. So it's not pro-sell, but it's
also not pro-go-big.

So what is the implicit message here? Taking on the big boys is a sucker's
bet. This seems sobering in light of the pushback they gave on Aaron Patzer
for selling Mint instead of taking on Intuit.

